# مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل15 سؤال؟رقم 5.



## kalimooo (26 أبريل 2010)

مسابقة​ 
المميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 15 سؤال؟​ 





*بقانون جديد هو؟؟؟*​ 



-سيتم اخفاء الاجوبة حالاً بعد ان يتم الحل..​ 
احتراساً من النقل عن البعض...​ 

والذي يحب ان يعلمنا ما ان يدوس على ال اوك
حتى نخفي الجوابات او قبل ثواني مثلاً
يكون افضل له وللمسابقة..
مع العلم اننا سنكون ساهرين على الاخفاء اوتوماتيكياً​===========================
1-رياضة
· اذكر اعداد متتالية مجموعها 333 ؟ 
· ماهو الرقم الذى اذا ضرب × 4 ثم اُضيف الى الناتج 4 ثم قسم المجموع على 4 ثم طُرح من الباقى 4 صار الباقى 4 ؟
· ماهى الخمسة اعداد المتتالية التى مجموعها 100 ؟

2-ماهى مهنة كل من
· دانتى _____ 
· نيكسون ____
· كريستوفر كولومبوس _____ 
· داود النبى _______

3-ماذا كان عمل
· مايكل انجلو _____ 
· غاندى ______ 
· ليوناردفنشى ______
· بيليه ______ 

4-
· ماذا تعنى كلمة ( بوذا ) ؟
· الى اى جزيرة نُفى الزعيم احمد عرابى ؟
· ما اعلى قمة جبال فى العالم ؟ 
· اى نهر تقع عليه مدينة دمشق ؟ 

5-اسئلة ذكاء
· اى شىء تستطيع ان تقطعه بقدميك ؟ 
· اى شىء يجرى منك غظب عنك ؟ 
· اى شىء لع كفان وليس هو انسان او حيوان ؟ 
6-
· اين تم حفر اول بئر بترول فى امريكا ؟ 
· اين وُلد بوذا ؟ 
· اين تقع جامعة هارفارد ؟ 
7-
· اين يوجد حجر رشيد حالياً ؟ 
· اين ولد محمد على بك الكبير ؟ 
· اين اُقيم اول احتفال رسمى بعيد الام ؟ 


8-

* ايهما اكثر جاذبية الشمس ام جاذبية القمر؟ 
* ما معنى القراقوش ؟ 
* فى عيد من من الفراعنة صُنعت المسلات ؟

9-
لماذا هي مياه المحيط والبحر مالحة..

كيف تتكون الشلالات..
===============

10
الصخور انواع كم عددها؟؟
-

اين يقع اعلى حبل معروف للناس..
=============
11
كم عين للذبابة...
-
الافعى كم تستطيع الصومود بدون اكل..

--------------------
12
الحمام المروحي ما هو؟؟واين يتواجد بكثرة؟؟
-
اين يتواجد الباذنجان واين موطنه الاول ؟

======================

13
الفيفا او اتحاد كرة القدم..اين تأسس
-
اين حدث اول سباق للسيارات؟ومن فاز يومها؟

======================
14
-


- اعلى قمة او جبل بافريقيا ما هو

==================================
15
صاحب كتاب رأس المال من هو...؟؟
--
اطول حرب عصابات جرت في الدنيا ومستمرة للوقت الحالي ما هي؟؟؟




جييييييييييييييييلان .................كليموووووووووووووو​ 
يرجى اعلامنا فور تنزيل الاجوبة..​ 
اخر ميعاد لتسلم الاسئلة بعد خمسة ايام من تاريخ 27 \4 2010


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2010)

*الاسئلة فيها ذكاء المرة دى
وانا بصراحة ماليش نفس استذكى
ههههههههههههههههههه

good luck to all​*


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الاسئلة فيها ذكاء المرة دى​*
> *وانا بصراحة ماليش نفس استذكى*
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *good luck to all*​


 

*خلاص جاوبى وفوتى اسئلة الزكاء*
*ده حتى المرادى مطلوب عشرة صح من 15 يعنى اسهل*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2010)

*طويب عشان خاطرك هجرب بس​*


----------



## twety (27 أبريل 2010)

*انتوا بتضحكوا علينا
دول 15 فى 3
يعنى اسئله كتييييييير حرام كده
وبعدين مجالات كتير خالص

ده الواحد يعرف حل نقطه من كل سؤال
ينفع طيب كده ولا لا

افرحونى ههههههه
*


----------



## النهيسى (27 أبريل 2010)

> ============
> 1-رياضة
> · اذكر اعداد متتالية مجموعها 333 ؟ 110
> 
> ...



*سلام الرب يســوع*


----------



## النهيسى (27 أبريل 2010)

> ============
> 1-رياضة
> · اذكر اعداد متتالية مجموعها 333 ؟ 110
> 
> ...



*سلام الرب يســوع*


----------



## +Coptic+ (27 أبريل 2010)

*-رياضة
· اذكر اعداد متتالية مجموعها 333 ؟ 110
110+111+112
· ماهو الرقم الذى اذا ضرب × 4 ثم اُضيف الى الناتج 4 ثم قسم المجموع على 4 ثم طُرح من الباقى 4 صار الباقى
مش فاهم
· ماهى الخمسة اعداد المتتالية التى مجموعها 100 ؟
18+19+20+21+22
2-ماهى مهنة كل من
· دانتى _____ شاعر و كاتب اغريقي
· نيكسون ____ رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية السابع والثلاثين
· كريستوفر كولومبوس _____ بحار و مستكشف
· داود النبى _______ راعي غنم و ملك

3-ماذا كان عمل
· مايكل انجلو _____ رسام
· غاندى ______ ساسي هندي و فيسلسوف
· ليوناردفنشى ______ رسام و مهندس
· بيليه ______ لاعب كرة

4-
· ماذا تعنى كلمة ( بوذا ) ؟  الساهر أو اليقظ
· الى اى جزيرة نُفى الزعيم احمد عرابى ؟ جزيرة سرنديب سريلانكا حاليا
· ما اعلى قمة جبال فى العالم ؟ قمة افرست في جبال الهملايا
· اى نهر تقع عليه مدينة دمشق ؟ نهر بردى 

5-اسئلة ذكاء
· اى شىء تستطيع ان تقطعه بقدميك ؟ الطريق
· اى شىء يجرى منك غظب عنك ؟ الافكار
· اى شىء لع كفان وليس هو انسان او حيوان ؟ الميزان
6-
· اين تم حفر اول بئر بترول فى امريكا ؟ حفر اول بئر بتروليه فى بلده تيتوزفيل(بنسلفانيا)بامريكا عام 1859م على يد الكولونيل (ديريك).
· اين وُلد بوذا ؟ شمال الهند على حدود مملكة نيبال
· اين تقع جامعة هارفارد ؟   تقع في مدينة كامبردج بولاية ماساتشوستس الأمريكية
7-
· اين يوجد حجر رشيد حالياً ؟ متحف اللوفر بباريس 
· اين ولد محمد على بك الكبير ؟ لو المقصود محمد علي باشا ولد في مدينة قولة الساحلية في شمال اليونان عام 1769
لو علي بك الكبير فهو من المماليك و حكم مصر في عهد الدولة العثمانية
· اين اُقيم اول احتفال رسمى بعيد الام ؟ ولاية فيرجينيا يوم 12مايو عام 1907 وهذا أول احتفال لعيد الأم.
8-

* ايهما اكثر جاذبية الشمس ام جاذبية القمر؟  الشمس اكبر حيث جاذبية الشمس 617.5‎ km/s و جاذبية القمر 2.4‎ km/s و جاذبية الارض 11.2‎ km/s
* ما معنى القراقوش ؟ الحكم الظالم
* فى عيد من من الفراعنة صُنعت المسلات ؟ عهد رمسيس الاول

9-
لماذا هي مياه المحيط والبحر مالحة.. لان مساحتها كبيرة جدا مما يزيد نسبة تركيذ الاملاح بها بالتبخير
كيف تتكون الشلالات..
عندما تحفر الانهار مساراتها فانها تقوم بتعرية طبقات من صخور القشرة الارضية. وبعض هذه الصخور تكون هشة فيبريها النهر بسرعة. وحينما تقع طبقة هشة افقية او مائلة ميلا طفيفا اعلى ناحية المنبع
فان الجزء السفلي من المبنى يبرى ويزول سريعا عن الجزء العلوي مايغير من انحدار مجرى النهر ويجعله يجري بحدة. واحيانا يكون طرف الصخر حافة او جرفا شديد الانحدار. فينحد النهر من فوقه مكونا الشلال. كما تنشأ بعض الشلالات نتيجة لتغير مجرى النهر بفعل الزلازل والحركات الارضية 
===============

10
الصخور انواع كم عددها؟؟ 
أولاً:الصخور النارية
ثانيا:الصخور الرسوبية
ثالثا:الصخور المتحولة-
اين يقع اعلى حبل معروف للناس.. في اسيا سلسلة جبال الهملايا
=============
11
كم عين للذبابة... عينان لكن العين تتكون من أربعة الاف عدسة
-
الافعى كم تستطيع الصومود بدون اكل.. لمدة تزيد على بضعة اشهر

--------------------
12
الحمام المروحي ما هو؟؟واين يتواجد بكثرة؟؟
الحمام مروحي الذيل سلالة مشهورة من حمام الزينة , ويميزها ذيل على شكل مروحة يتألف من 30 إلى 40 ريشة , ويعتبر هذا استثناءً بين سلالات الحمام التي عادة تحتوي من 12 إلى 14 ريشة , ويعتقد أن الموطن الاصلي لهذه السلالة هي الهند والصين أو اسبانيا , وهناك أنواع متعددة من هذه السلالة مثل الحمام مروحي الذيل الانجليزي والهندي والتايلاندي ويعرف الحمام مروحي الذيل في العالم العربي بعدة اسماء منها الشماسي والرقاصي والفانتيل-

اين يتواجد الباذنجان واين موطنه الاول
 الباذنجان: نبت معروف، وهو ببلاد العرب كثير اليوم، ومن أسمائه: المَغْدُ. وهو نبات زراعي اسمه العلمي السولانوم الباذنجاني (باللاتينية: Solanum melongena) مهده جنوب شرقي آسيا. يزرع نباتاً حولياً، يضم عدداً من الضروب الغذائية، منها الأسود والأبيض والأصفر والمخطط، ومنها المتطاول والكروي، ومنها كبير حجم الثمر وصغيره.======================

13
الفيفا او اتحاد كرة القدم..اين تأسس
الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (Fédération Internationale de Football Association)، ويعرف بالفيفا (FIFA) اختصارًا، هي الهيئة المنظمة للعبة كرة القدم في العالم، ومقرها زيورخ من سويسرا. يرأس الفيفا حاليا السويسري جوزيف سيب بلاتر.

تم تأسيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم 21 مارس من العام 1904 في باريس. ويضم 207 اتحادات كرة قدم في العالم.
-
اين حصل او سباق للسيارات؟ومن فاز يومها؟
نظمت أول مسابقة للسيارات في عام 1984 مجلة لو بيتي جورنال (Le Petit Journal) الفرنسية، وقد كان امتحاناً لمشاهدة السيارة الأفضل أداء. في العام التالي أقيم في فرنسا أول سباق حقيقي من باريس إلى بوردو. أول سباق دولي كان كأس غوردون بينيت. وكان الفائز في هذا السباق السائق إميل ليفاسور, وأكمل السباق بقطعه1،178 كيلومتر (732 ميل) في 48 ساعة و 47 دقيقة.
======================
14
اعلى جبل او قمة بالعالم..ما هي؟؟ قمة افرست في جبال الهملايا
-
اعلى قمة او جبل بافريقيا ما هو
جبال كيليمنجارو في تانزانبا
==================================
15
صاحب كتاب رأس المال من هو...؟؟ كارل ماركس--

اطول حرب عصابات جرت في الدنيا ومستمرة للوقت الحالي ما هي؟؟؟
هي الحرب التي يخوضها شعب "كارين" الذي يبلغ تعداده 4 ملايين نسمه بغرض الإنفصال عن دولة "بورما" وتأسيس جمهورية مستقلة . وقد بدأت حركته المسلحة في ممارسة نشاطها العسكري ضد السلطة المركزية عام 1949م*


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2010)

تم اخفاء مشاركة اخى *النهيسى*


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2010)

تم اخفاء مشاركة اخى *M1ged*


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2010)

twety قال:


> *انتوا بتضحكوا علينا*
> *دول 15 فى 3*
> *يعنى اسئله كتييييييير حرام كده*
> *وبعدين مجالات كتير خالص*
> ...


 
*هههههههههه*
*خلاص حلى نقطة ونشغل الكوسة مافيش مشكلة*


----------



## twety (27 أبريل 2010)

*ماشى الكلام
ههههههههه
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2010)

*2-ماهى مهنة كل من
· دانتى _____ فيلسوف
· نيكسون ____ رئيس امريكى
· كريستوفر كولومبوس _____ رحالة ــ مستكشف
· داود النبى _______ راعى غنم

3-ماذا كان عمل
· مايكل انجلو _____ رسام ونحات ومهندس وشاعر إيطالي، 
· غاندى ______  احد الزعماء العالمين ـــ الزعيم الروحى للهند
· ليوناردفنشى ______ رسام
· بيليه ______ نجم كروى

4-
· ماذا تعنى كلمة ( بوذا ) ؟  "الرجل المتيقّظ" 

· الى اى جزيرة نُفى الزعيم احمد عرابى ؟ جزيرة سرنديب سريلانكا حاليا 

 · ما اعلى قمة جبال فى العالم ؟ قمة افريست فى جبال الهيملايا فى الهند

· اى نهر تقع عليه مدينة دمشق ؟  نهر بردى، 


5-اسئلة ذكاء
· اى شىء تستطيع ان تقطعه بقدميك ؟  الخطوة

· اى شىء يجرى منك غظب عنك ؟  الوقت

· اى شىء لع كفان وليس هو انسان او حيوان ؟ الميزان

6-
· اين تم حفر اول بئر بترول فى امريكا ؟    بنسلفينيا  

· اين وُلد بوذا ؟  على حدود نيبال 

· اين تقع جامعة هارفارد ؟  امريكا

7-
· اين يوجد حجر رشيد حالياً ؟  المتحف البريطانى

· اين ولد محمد على بك الكبير ؟  قولة الساحلية في شمال (اليونان)

· اين اُقيم اول احتفال رسمى بعيد الام ؟  امريكا


8-

* ايهما اكثر جاذبية الشمس ام جاذبية القمر؟  الشمس

* ما معنى القراقوش ؟ 

* فى عيد من من الفراعنة صُنعت المسلات ؟

9-
لماذا هي مياه المحيط والبحر مالحة..  يتكون البحر من بخار الماء المحيط بالكرة الأرضية و بعد تصلب سطحها. 
ثم يصبح مالحأ مما جلبته إليه الأنهر من أنواع الملح التي جرفتها من مجراها ومن جوانب ضفافها


كيف تتكون الشلالات..  حينما تحفر الأنهار قنواتها فإنها تعري طبقات من الصخور. بعض الطبقات تكون صلبة وتقاوم التعرية الجوية، وطبقات أخرى تكون هشة يبريها النهر بسرعة، وحينما تقع طبقة هشة أفقية أو مائلة ميلاً طفيفاً أعلى ناحية المنبع بالنسبة لطبقة هشة، فإن الجزء السفلي من المجرى يُبْرى ويُزال سريعاً عن الجزء العلوي. وهذا يغير انحدار مجرى النهر، ويجعله يجري بحدة مما يسبب إزَالة أكثر وأكثر من الصخور الهشة. وتتكون منحدرات الماء عادة عند هذه النقطة. وأحيانًا يكوّن طرف الصخر الصلب حافة أو جرفاً شديد الانحدار من فوقه ينحدر النهر مكوناً شلالاً.

===============

10
الصخور انواع كم عددها؟؟  

-
اين يقع اعلى حبل معروف للناس..

=============
11
كم عين للذبابة...  عينان

-
الافعى كم تستطيع الصومود بدون اكل..

--------------------
12
الحمام المروحي ما هو؟؟واين يتواجد بكثرة؟؟
-
اين يتواجد الباذنجان واين موطنه الاول

======================

13
الفيفا او اتحاد كرة القدم..اين تأسس
-
اين حصل او سباق للسيارات؟ومن فاز يومها؟

======================
14
اعلى جبل او قمة بالعالم..ما هي؟؟
-
اعلى قمة او جبل بافريقيا ما هو   جبل كيليمانجارو 

==================================
15
صاحب كتاب رأس المال من هو...؟؟  الالماني كارل ماركس 

--
اطول حرب عصابات جرت في الدنيا ومستمرة للوقت الحالي ما هي؟؟؟

كفاية دول على قدى كدة :d​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 أبريل 2010)

_*وانا   كمان*_
_*ممكن ادخل حزب الموسة*_
_*هههههههههه*_​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)

twety قال:


> *انتوا بتضحكوا علينا
> دول 15 فى 3
> يعنى اسئله كتييييييير حرام كده
> وبعدين مجالات كتير خالص
> ...



ما هو المطلوب عشرة صح

كدة الواحد يبقى عنده فرصة اكتر يا تويتي


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2010)

تم اخفاء مشاركة *سندريلا2009*


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*وانا كمان*_
> 
> _*ممكن ادخل حزب الموسة*_
> 
> _*هههههههههه*_​


 

*اتفضل شارك يا جون ناخد بركة*


----------



## noraa (27 أبريل 2010)

طيب مينفعش سوالين من كل مجموعة بصراحة كتير يعنى دلوقتى اللى معاة اطفال يعمل اية


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2010)

noraa قال:


> طيب مينفعش سوالين من كل مجموعة بصراحة كتير يعنى دلوقتى اللى معاة اطفال يعمل اية


 
*حبيبتى جاوبى الى تقدرى عليه اكيد*


----------



## alaakamel30 (27 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مسابقة​
> 
> المميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 15 سؤال؟​
> 
> ...


 شكرا لمجهودكم


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2010)

تم اخفاء اجابة اخى *alaakamel30*


----------



## tonyturboman (27 أبريل 2010)

كيف ارسلها لتكون مختفية


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2010)

tonyturboman قال:


> كيف ارسلها لتكون مختفية




*حضرتك بتكتب مشاركاتك 
وتبلغ مشرفى القسم انك جاوبت
وهما اللى بيخفوها*​


----------



## tonyturboman (27 أبريل 2010)

===========================
1-رياضة
· اذكر اعداد متتالية مجموعها 333 ؟ 110
لم افهم ما المقصود بعلامة الاستفهام بين العددين؟
· ماهو الرقم الذى اذا ضرب × 4 ثم اُضيف الى الناتج 4 ثم قسم المجموع على 4 ثم طُرح من الباقى 4 صار الباقى 4 ؟
العدد هو 7
· ماهى الخمسة اعداد المتتالية التى مجموعها 100 ؟
الأعداد هى 18-19-20-21-22

2-ماهى مهنة كل من
· دانتى شاعر ايطالى
· نيكسون رئيس امريكا ال37
قبلها كان يعمل بالمحاماة ثم اقام شركة ثم تطوع فى البحرية الأمريكية
· كريستوفر كولومبوس رحالة ايطالى وهو مكتشف امريكا
· داود النبى الملك الثانى لأسرائيل وقبلها كان راعى غنم ومرنم
3-ماذا كان عمل
· مايكل انجلو __رسامونحاتومهندسوشاعرإيطالي___ 
· غاندى ___السياسي البارز والزعيم الروحي للهند___ 
· ليوناردفنشى _رسام، نحات، معماري ايطالى_____
· بيليه __لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي____ 

4-
· ماذا تعنى كلمة ( بوذا ) ؟
الساهر او اليقظ
· الى اى جزيرة نُفى الزعيم احمد عرابى ؟
سريلانكا سيلان سابقا
· ما اعلى قمة جبال فى العالم ؟ 
هي قمة افرست بين التبت والنيبال
· اى نهر تقع عليه مدينة دمشق ؟
نهر بردى 

5-اسئلة ذكاء
· اى شىء تستطيع ان تقطعه بقدميك ؟ 
الطريق
· اى شىء يجرى منك غظب عنك ؟ 
الوقت
· اى شىء لع كفان وليس هو انسان او حيوان ؟ 
الميزان
6-
· اين تم حفر اول بئر بترول فى امريكا ؟
بنسلفانيا 
· اين وُلد بوذا ؟ 
لومبيني كانت شمال الهند وهى الآن فى نيبال
· اين تقع جامعة هارفارد ؟ 
تقع في مدينة كامبردج بولاية ماساتشوستس الأمريكية
7-
· اين يوجد حجر رشيد حالياً ؟ 
المتحف البريطانى
· اين ولد محمد على بك الكبير ؟
فى مدينة قولة شمال اليونان 
· اين اُقيم اول احتفال رسمى بعيد الام ؟ 
فى العصر الحديث فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وفى العصر القديم فى اسيا الصغرى

8-

* ايهما اكثر جاذبية الشمس ام جاذبية القمر؟ 
جاذبية الشمس
* ما معنى القراقوش ؟ 
لفظ تركي مكون من مقطعين : (قره) بمعنى أسود و (قوش)بمعنى النسر اى النسر الاسود
* فى عيد من من الفراعنة صُنعت المسلات ؟
سونسرت

9-
لماذا هي مياه المحيط والبحر مالحة..
بسبب نحت الصخور والبراكين فى القاع
وايضا لان الانهار تصب فيه فتزيده ملوحة

كيف تتكون الشلالات..
الانهار فى مسارها تقوم بتعرية طبقات من صخور القشرة الارضية. وبعض هذه الصخور تكون هشة فيبريها النهر بسرعة. وحينما تقع طبقة هشة افقية او مائلة ميلا طفيفا اعلى ناحية المنبع
فان الجزء السفلي يبرى ويزول سريعا عن الجزء العلوي ويجعله يجري بحدة. واحيانا يكون طرف الصخر حافة او جرفا شديد الانحدار. فينحدر النهر من فوقه مكونا الشلال. كما تنشأ بعض الشلالات نتيجة لتغير مجرى النهر بفعل الزلازل والحركات الارضية 

===============

10
الصخور انواع كم عددها؟؟
ثلاثة انواع: نارية - رسوبية - متحولة

-

اين يقع اعلى حبل معروف للناس..
جبل افريست فى نيبال
=============
11
كم عين للذبابة...
عينان مركبتان كبيرتان مع ثلاث *عيون* بسيطة صغيرة 
-
الافعى كم تستطيع الصومود بدون اكل..
3 اشهر

--------------------
12
الحمام المروحي ما هو؟؟واين يتواجد بكثرة؟؟
حمام ذيله طويل وريشه على شكل مروحة
-
اين يتواجد الباذنجان واين موطنه الاول ؟
موطنه الاصلى الهند ويتواجد بكثرة فى الصين والهند

======================

13
الفيفا او اتحاد كرة القدم..اين تأسس
فى باريس
-
اين حدث اول سباق للسيارات؟ومن فاز يومها؟
فى باريس وكان الفائز إميل ليفاسور

======================
14
-


- اعلى قمة او جبل بافريقيا ما هو
كليمنجارو فى تنزانيا

==================================
15
صاحب كتاب رأس المال من هو...؟؟
كارل ماركس
--
اطول حرب عصابات جرت في الدنيا ومستمرة للوقت الحالي ما هي؟؟؟
*الحرب التي يخوضها شعب "كارين" بغرض الإنفصال عن دولة "بورما" وتأسيس جمهورية *


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 أبريل 2010)

===========================
1-رياضة
· اذكر اعداد متتالية مجموعها 333 ؟ 110
110,111,112
· ماهو الرقم الذى اذا ضرب × 4 ثم اُضيف الى الناتج 4 ثم قسم المجموع على 4 ثم طُرح من الباقى 4 صار الباقى 4 ؟
7
· ماهى الخمسة اعداد المتتالية التى مجموعها 100 ؟
18,19,20,21,22
2-ماهى مهنة كل من

· دانتى __شاعر إيطاليا الأعظم، وأبو اللغة الايطالية الحديثة،___
· نيكسون __رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية السابع والثلاثين (1969–1974) ونائب الرئيس الأمريكي السادس والثلاثين (1953–1961).__
· كريستوفر كولومبوس __رحالة إيطالي مشهور، ينسب إليه اكتشاف العالم الجديدأمريكا___
· داود النبى _كان راعى غنم و الملك الثانى على اسرائيل______

3-ماذا كان عمل
· مايكل انجلو ____ رسام ونحات ومهندس وشاعر إيطالي،
تصوير قصة سفر التكوين في العهد القديم على سقف كنيسة سيستاين، ولوحة يوم القيامةكنيسة سيستايت في روما._
· غاندى _ كان السياسي البارز والزعيم الروحي للهند خلال حركة استقلال الهند. كان رائداً للساتياغراها وهي مقاومة الاستبداد من خلال العصيان المدني الشامل، التي تأسست بقوة عقب أهمسا أو اللاعنف الكامل، والتي أدت إلى استقلال الهند وألهمت الكثير من حركات الحقوق المدنية والحرية في جميع أنحاء العالم. _____
· ليوناردفنشى ___كرسام، نحات، معماري، وعالم
_ أبحاثه العلمية خاصة في مجال علم التشريح البصريات وعلم الحركة والماء حاضرة ضمن العديد من اختراعات عصرنا الحالي__
· بيليه __اعب كرة قدم برازيلي،____

4-
· ماذا تعنى كلمة ( بوذا ) ؟
( على منبر
مستنير

· الى اى جزيرة نُفى الزعيم احمد عرابى ؟
جزير سيلان فى سيريلانكا
· ما اعلى قمة جبال فى العالم ؟
افرست
· اى نهر تقع عليه مدينة دمشق ؟
بردي
5-اسئلة ذكاء
· اى شىء تستطيع ان تقطعه بقدميك ؟
الطريق

· اى شىء يجرى منك غظب عنك ؟
الوقت
· اى شىء لع كفان وليس هو انسان او حيوان ؟
مش فاهمة يعنى ايه لع كفان دى
6-
· اين تم حفر اول بئر بترول فى امريكا ؟
فى بلده تيتوزفيل(بنسلفانيا)
· اين وُلد بوذا ؟
إقليم ساكيا (جنوب النيبال)
· اين تقع جامعة هارفارد ؟
امريكا
7-
· اين يوجد حجر رشيد حالياً ؟
بفرنسا باريس باين
· اين ولد محمد على بك الكبير ؟
بالاناضول
· اين اُقيم اول احتفال رسمى بعيد الام ؟
ولاية فيرجينيا

8-

* ايهما اكثر جاذبية الشمس ام جاذبية القمر؟
الشمس
* ما معنى القراقوش ؟
النسر الأسود

* فى عيد من من الفراعنة صُنعت المسلات ؟
باين رمسيس الاول

9-
لماذا هي مياه المحيط والبحر مالحة..
تحتوى مياه البحر على ما معدله 35 جراما من الأملاح في اللتر الواحد0وهذه الأملاح هي
معادن تأتي من الصخور الارضية0الانهار وهي تتدفق على تلال الجبال تحمل معها حصوات صغيرة تسكبها
في البحر0 وفي قعر الماء0تتحلل هذه الحصوات0ومع الحرارة تتبخر مياه البحر ولكن الجزيئات المعدنية
لا يمكنها ان تتبخر 0فتبقي وتتراكم وتشكل الأملاح التي نعرفها0

كيف تتكون الشلالات..
حينما يعبر النهر منطقة صخرية صلبة تقوام عوامل التعرية الجوية. كما تحدث مظاهر مماثلة تسمى منحدرات الماء
وتتكون في قطاعات بعض الانهار عندما يزداد الانحدار وينساب الماء اسرع من المعتاد.
===============

10
الصخور انواع كم عددها؟؟
-
3
اين يقع اعلى حبل معروف للناس..
مش عارفة
=============
11
كم عين للذبابة...
3 تقريبا
-
الافعى كم تستطيع الصومود بدون اكل..
بضعة اسابيع

--------------------
12
الحمام المروحي ما هو؟؟واين يتواجد بكثرة؟؟
سلالة مشهورة من حمام الزينة ,
الهند والصين أو اسبانيا -
اين يتواجد الباذنجان واين موطنه الاول ؟
/امريكا - استراليا - المغرب - الهند - كندا - روسيا - سورية
موطنه الاصلى الهند
======================

13
الفيفا او اتحاد كرة القدم..اين تأسس
في باريس.

-
اين حدث اول سباق للسيارات؟ومن فاز يومها؟
أقيم في فرنسا أول سباق حقيقي من باريس إلى بوردو. أول سباق دولي كان كأس غوردون بينيت. وكان الفائز في هذا السباق السائق إميل ليفاسور

======================
14
-


- اعلى قمة او جبل بافريقيا ما هو
كلمنجارو

==================================
15
صاحب كتاب رأس المال من هو...؟؟
كارل ماركس
--
اطول حرب عصابات جرت في الدنيا ومستمرة للوقت الحالي ما هي؟؟؟
مش عارفة دى





​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)

*تم اخفاء مشاركة tonyturboman*


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)

*تم اخفاء مشاركة ديدي
*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مسابقة​
> المميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 15 سؤال؟​
> 
> 
> ...



ياااااريت أكسب بقي
​


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2010)

تم اخفاء مشاركة اخى *FADY_TEMON*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2010)

*good luck*
*والجايزة بالنص*
*ههههههههههههه*
*مش كفاية دخلت وبصيت*
*ولا ده مش كفاية ههههههه*​


----------



## Mason (28 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مسابقة​
> 
> المميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 15 سؤال؟​
> 
> ...


 

ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم ومجهودكم الرائع


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)

تم اخفاء مشاركة ميسو


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2010)

:smi411:

متأسفة كثثير لأني لم استطع ان اشارك بسبب اولا" اني متعبة اوووي 
وثانيا" : عندي شغل لوقت متأخر ..
مفيش وقت عندي ...
شكرااا" للقمامير اللي بحبهم كليمووو وجيلالالالان


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)

اني بل
براحتك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 أبريل 2010)

كليمو وجيلان ميرسى مسابقه كتتيييييييير حلوه أمبارح كنت بحلها والنور قطع كنت ها اتشل فيها هههههههه بس النهارده حليتها وبحاول ابعتها تطلعلى ايقونه عدد الحروف اقل من 5 ليه مش عارفه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جيلان وكليمو ها أحاول أحلها وربنا يستر وما أعقش أمبارح قعدت أحلها النور فصل ===========================
> 1-رياضة
> · اذكر اعداد متتالية مجموعها 333 ؟ 110
> 100+111+122=333
> ...


​ 
يااااااااااااااااااااااه أخيرا خلص حلها دى كبيره أوى وبتضحكوا علينا 10 من 15 ياسلام ماهو كل سؤال فيه 3 يعنى 30 سؤال من 45 ههههههههه ولا يهمكم ياسكر


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)

يا توتا 15 احسن ليكم
عشان المطلوب عشرة
انما اللي يحل اكتر هو اللي يكسب
عشرة كسبان
بس لو واحد عمل 11 او 12 صح
يكسب هو


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)

تم اخفاء مشاركة توتا


----------



## +febronia+ (28 أبريل 2010)

1-رياضة
· اذكر اعداد متتالية مجموعها 333 ؟ 110
ج:110,112,113
· ماهو الرقم الذى اذا ضرب × 4 ثم اُضيف الى الناتج 4 ثم قسم المجموع على 4 ثم طُرح من الباقى 4 صار الباقى 4 ؟7 * 4  28 +4  32/3  8-4 =4
· ماهى الخمسة اعداد المتتالية التى مجموعها 100 ؟
18,19,20,21,22

2-ماهى مهنة كل من
· دانتى _____ رسام
· نيكسون ____رئيس الولايات امريكية 
· كريستوفر كولومبوس _____ مكتشف امريكا 
· داود النبى _______  ملك اسرائيل و جد السيد المسيح

3-ماذا كان عمل
· مايكل انجلو _____ رسام 
· غاندى ______ زعيم الهند
· ليوناردفنشى ______رسام
· بيليه ______  لاعب الكرة البرازيلي

4-
· ماذا تعنى كلمة ( بوذا ) ؟الساهر اليقظ
· الى اى جزيرة نُفى الزعيم احمد عرابى ؟سيلان 
· ما اعلى قمة جبال فى العالم ؟ افرست
· اى نهر تقع عليه مدينة دمشق ؟ 

5-اسئلة ذكاء
· اى شىء تستطيع ان تقطعه بقدميك ؟ الطريق 
· اى شىء يجرى منك غظب عنك ؟ الدم 
· اى شىء لع كفان وليس هو انسان او حيوان ؟ الميزان
6-
· اين تم حفر اول بئر بترول فى امريكا ؟ بوحجار
· اين وُلد بوذا ؟ اقليم ساكية جنوب النيبال
· اين تقع جامعة هارفارد ؟ في امريكا
7-
· اين يوجد حجر رشيد حالياً ؟ المتحف البريطاني
· اين ولد محمد على بك الكبير ؟ في قرية اماسيا في اناطول
· اين اُقيم اول احتفال رسمى بعيد الام ؟  يونان القديمة



10
الصخور انواع كم عددها؟؟
1-     صخور  نارية 
2-     صخور الرسويية
3-     صخور متحولة
-


​
​​13
الفيفا او اتحاد كرة القدم..اين تأسس  ؟ فيفا في باريس ​​​-
اين حدث اول سباق للسيارات؟ومن فاز يومها؟ في فرنسا  الفائز اميل ليفلسور

======================
14
-


- اعلى قمة او جبل بافريقيا ما هو? كليمنجارو

==================================
15
صاحب كتاب رأس المال من هو...؟؟ كارل ماركس
--
اطول حرب عصابات جرت في الدنيا ومستمرة للوقت الحالي ما هي؟؟؟ايران و اسرائيل​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)

تم اخفاء مشاركة فوفو


----------



## noraa (28 أبريل 2010)

1--------
112+111+110

2_7
__18+19+20+21+22
..........................................................
ماهى مهنة كل من 
دانتى شاعر ايطالى الجنسية 
نيكسون رائيسامريكىوقبلها محامى 
كريستوفر كولمبو رحالة ايطالى 
داود النبى  راعى  غنم 
__________________________________
ماذا كان  عمل كل 
مايكا  انجلو  نات ورسام وهندس معمارى 
غاندى  بارز سياسى  ورئيس الهند
ليوناردو دافنسى  فنان ومبدع  وصاحب صورة الموناليزا
بيلية  لاعب كرة قدم  برازيلى الجنسية ويسمى   بالجوهرة السودا

------------------------------------------------------
4
- ماذا  تعنى  
بوذا الرجل اليقظ
نفى احمد عرابى  الى سيريلانكا 
هى قمة افرست 
نهر بردى 
_____________________________________
5
- اسئلة الذكاء
الطريق
الظل
التمثال

-----------------------------
6
-
 امريكا الاسكا
ولد بوذا فى القرن الادس فىنيبال
جامعة  هارفد تقع في مدينة كامبردج بولاية ماساتشوستس الأمريكية

-------------------------------
7
-
اين  يوجد  حجر رشيد  فىالمتحف البريطانى 
نفى محمد  على الى قولة الساحلية  اليونان
اول احتفال عيد الام  فى اامريكا 

---------------------------------------------
8
-
جاذبية الشمكس اكبر من  جاذبية القمر
معنى كلمة القراقوش النسر 
عرفت المسلات فى عيد الملك مينا 

----------------------------------------
9
--
يكتسب البحر ملوحته من مياه الأنهار والجداول التي تصب فيه والتي تحتوي على مواد ذائبة، حملتها المياه من الصخور والحجارة التي تعترض طريقها..وأهم هذه المواد هو ملح الطعام المعروف كيميائياً بكلوريد الصوديوم الناتج عن حتّ الصخور، كذلك يحصل البحر على المعادن من الفوارات البركانية الموجودة في القعر. عندما يتبخر الماء من البحر تبقى الأملاح والمعادن فيه، ولكن لهذه الأملاح مصارف عدة تساعد على تخفيف ملح البحر، فمنها ما يترسب في الأعماق، وتمتص بعضها الآخر الكائنات البحرية، أما النسبة الأكبر منها فتبقى ذائبة في المياه . و هكذا منذ تكونت البحار والمحيطات


--
الشلالات 
عندما تحفر الانهار مساراتها فانها تقوم بتعرية طبقات من صخور القشرة الارضية. وبعض هذه الصخور تكون هشة فيبريها النهر بسرعة. وحينما تقع طبقة هشة افقية او مائلة ميلا طفيفا اعلى ناحية المنبع
فان الجزء السفلي من المبنى يبرى ويزول سريعا عن الجزء العلوي مايغير من انحدار مجرى النهر ويجعله يجري بحدة. واحيانا يكون طرف الصخر حافة او جرفا شديد الانحدار. فينحد النهر من فوقه مكونا الشلال. كما تنشأ بعض الشلالات نتيجة لتغير مجرى النهر بفعل الزلازل والحركات الارضية 

-------------------------------------------------
10
-
صخور نارية 
---صخور رسومية 
صخور متحولة 
اعلى جبل  سلسة جبال الهيمالايا 

-----------------------------------------
11
الذبابة لها عينا وكل عين  تتكون من  اربع الف عدسة 
 يعيش الافعى  عدة شهور بدون طعام 

---------------------------------
12
- الحمام المروحى 
هو حمام مشهور يقدم  عروضا خلابة ويقوم بكثير من اعمال الملاطفة  مشاة الاصلى الهند هو راقص بالية ممتاز  يختال فى مشيتة مع اهتزاز الراس




----------
 موطن الباذنجان الاصلى الهند

-----------------------------------------------------------
 اسئلة الرياضة 

تاسس الفيفا باريس  السائق إميل ليفاسور


اعلى قمة كليمنجارو
 كتاب راس المال  لكارل ماركس

----------------------------------------------


----------



## جيلان (28 أبريل 2010)

تم اخفاء مشاركة *noraa*


----------



## جيلان (28 أبريل 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *good luck*
> 
> *والجايزة بالنص*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

*ههههههههههه على رأيك احنا هننهب كتر خيرك يا بنتى :11azy:*

*


اني بل قال:



			:smi411:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




اني بل قال:




متأسفة كثثير لأني لم استطع ان اشارك بسبب اولا" اني متعبة اوووي 
وثانيا" : عندي شغل لوقت متأخر ..
مفيش وقت عندي ...
شكرااا" للقمامير اللي بحبهم كليمووو وجيلالالالان

أنقر للتوسيع...



ولا يهمك يا قمر
تتعوض المرة الى جاية انشاء الله :Love_Letter_Open:

*


----------



## bashaeran (28 أبريل 2010)

1-رياضة
· اذكر اعداد متتالية مجموعها 333 ؟ 110
*ج-
223 +110*
· ماهو الرقم الذى اذا ضرب × 4 ثم اُضيف الى الناتج 4 ثم قسم المجموع على 4 ثم طُرح من الباقى 4 صار الباقى 4 ؟
·
*ج- 7×4 =28 +4 =32 ÷ 4 = 8 - 4 =4**
 ماهى الخمسة اعداد المتتالية التى مجموعها 100 ؟
ج- 20×5  = 100
25×4 = 100
10×10 = 100 
100 × 1 = 100 
2 × 50 = 100 
2-ماهى مهنة كل من
· دانتى _____  ج- دانتي بغبيري شاعر فرنسي ج- 
· نيكسون _ج- ريتشارد ميلهوس نيكسون رئيس امريكا 69 - 74___· كريستوفر كولومبوس _____  ج- مستكشف اسباني
· داود النبى ______ج- من انبياء الله وكاتب مزمور_

3-ماذا كان عمل
· مايكل انجلو _____ج- رسام 
· غاندى _____ج- كان محامي وزعيم روحي لهند_ 
· ليوناردفنشى ______ج- نقاد تشكيلي ونحات ورسام· بيليه ______ج- كان لاعب كرة القدم 

4-
· ماذا تعنى كلمة ( بوذا ) ؟ج- الرجل الواعي او المتأمل او التيقظ
· الى اى جزيرة نُفى الزعيم احمد عرابى ؟ج- سيلان - سري لانكا
· ما اعلى قمة جبال فى العالم ؟ ج- قمة افرست 6000 م 
· اى نهر تقع عليه مدينة دمشق ؟ ج- نهر الفرات 

5-اسئلة ذكاء
· اى شىء تستطيع ان تقطعه بقدميك ؟ ج- طريق  او  المسافة
· اى شىء يجرى منك غظب عنك ؟  ج- الله
· اى شىء لع كفان وليس هو انسان او حيوان ؟ ج- اللهج- الملاك
6-
· اين تم حفر اول بئر بترول فى امريكا ؟ ج- بنسافانيا
· اين وُلد بوذا ؟ ج- ولاية التبت في الصين· اين تقع جامعة هارفارد ؟ ج- ولاية ماساتشوستس الامريكية
7-
· اين يوجد حجر رشيد حالياً ؟ ج- السوريا
· اين ولد محمد على بك الكبير ؟ ج- تركيا
· اين اُقيم اول احتفال رسمى بعيد الام ؟ ج- اوربا


8-

* ايهما اكثر جاذبية الشمس ام جاذبية القمر؟ ج- الشمس
* ما معنى القراقوش ؟ ج- انا حي ولست ميتا * فى عيد من من الفراعنة صُنعت المسلات ؟ج- رمسيس الاول

9-
لماذا هي مياه المحيط والبحر مالحة..ج- لان مياه العذب تصب به ولا تخرج منه 

كيف تتكون الشلالات..ج- تتكون نتيجة نزول المياه  من مرتفعات ===============

10
الصخور انواع كم عددها؟؟
-ج- الرسوبية والنارية

اين يقع اعلى حبل معروف للناس.. ج- هملايا 
=============
11
كم عين للذبابة..._ ج- 100 عين-
الافعى كم تستطيع الصومود بدون اكل..ج- في فصل الشتاء لانها تكون في سبات

--------------------
12
الحمام المروحي ما هو؟؟واين يتواجد بكثرة؟؟ج- في اماكن تتوفر فيه الطعام والماء
-
اين يتواجد الباذنجان واين موطنه الاول ؟ج- الهند

======================

13
الفيفا او اتحاد كرة القدم..اين تأسسج- فرنسا - باريس  مقر الالعاب الرياضية
-
اين حدث اول سباق للسيارات؟ومن فاز يومها؟_+ ج- امريكا

======================
14
-


- اعلى قمة او جبل بافريقيا ما هوج-كيليمياتغارو- تنزانيا5895م 
==================================
15
صاحب كتاب رأس المال من هو...؟؟ج- كارل ماركس
--
اطول حرب عصابات جرت في الدنيا ومستمرة للوقت الحالي ما هي؟؟؟
 ج- الارهاب -في  عراق مصر افغانستان - باكستان -يمن - هند الخ 


جييييييييييييييييلان .................كليموووووووووووووو​ 
يرجى اعلامنا فور تنزيل الاجوبة..​ 
اخر ميعاد لتسلم الاسئلة بعد خمسة ايام من تاريخ 27 \4 2010[/quote]*


----------



## rena94 (28 أبريل 2010)

*1- رياضة
• اذكر اعداد متتالية مجموعها 333 ؟ 110
110+111+112 = 333   ؛ 26 + 27 + 28 + 29 = 110 
• ماهو الرقم الذى اذا ضرب × 4 ثم اُضيف الى الناتج 4 ثم قسم المجموع على 4 ثم طُرح من الباقى 4 صار الباقى 4 ؟
الرقم 7
• ماهى الخمسة اعداد المتتالية التى مجموعها 100 ؟
18 +19+20 + 21+ 22= 100
2 - ماهى مهنة كل من
• دانتى _____ 
شاعر
• نيكسون ____
رئيس الولايات الامريكيه
• كريستوفر كولومبوس _____ 
مكتشف امريكا
• داود النبى _______
راعى غنم
3-ماذا كان عمل
• مايكل انجلو _____  
رسام ونحات
• غاندى ______ 
محامى والزعيم الروحى للهند
• ليوناردفنشى ______ 
رسام ومن اشهر اعماله الموناليزا
• بيليه ______ 
من اشهر لاعبى العالم فى كرة القدم
4 - • ماذا تعنى كلمة ( بوذا ) ؟
الساهر أو اليقظ
• الى اى جزيرة نُفى الزعيم احمد عرابى ؟
جزير سيلان 
• ما اعلى قمة جبال فى العالم ؟  
جبل افرست
• اى نهر تقع عليه مدينة دمشق ؟ 
نهر بردى
  5 - اسئلة ذكاء
• اى شىء تستطيع ان تقطعه بقدميك ؟ 
الطريق 
• اى شىء يجرى منك غظب عنك ؟ 
العمر
• اى شىء له كفان وليس هو انسان او حيوان ؟  
الميزان
6 -  اين تم حفر اول بئر بترول فى امريكا ؟ 
تم حفر أول بئر في الولايات المتحدة عام 1806،
• اين وُلد بوذا ؟ 
بالهند
• اين تقع جامعة هارفارد ؟ 
 جامعة هارفارد هي أقدم وأعرق الجامعات الأمريكية على الإطلاق وأحد أقدم جامعات العالم
7 -  اين يوجد حجر رشيد حالياً ؟
  حجر رشيد موجود الآن في متحف لندن

• اين ولد محمد على بك الكبير ؟ 
ولد في مدينة قولة الساحلية في شمال (اليونان) عام 1769

• اين اُقيم اول احتفال رسمى بعيد الام ؟  
قام المسؤول عن ولاية فيرجينيا باصدار أوامر باقامة احتفال لعيد الام يوم 12مايو عام 1907 وهذا أول احتفال لعيد الأم


8 -
  * ايهما اكثر جاذبية الشمس ام جاذبية القمر؟

 جاذبية الشمس أكبر ب 28 مرة من جاذبية القمر
* ما معنى القراقوش ؟ 
معناه في التركية: النسر الأسود
* فى عيد من من الفراعنة صُنعت المسلات ؟
صنعت المسلات الفرعونية في عهد الملك رمسيس الثاني

9 -
لماذا هي مياه المحيط والبحر مالحة..
لابد ان تعلم ان كل المياه فى الاصل عذبه وان الملوحه شى طارىء عليها فالملح ليس من مكونات المياه الكيمائيه بناء عليه يقول العلماء ان البحار والمحيطات كانت عذبه المياه وانها مع ملايين السنين اصبحت مالحه والسبب هو الانهار التى تصب مائها فيها كيف حصل ذلك 
يقول العلماء انه عندما تنساب الأنهار نحو البحر فإنها تجمع في طريقها كميات من الرواسب والمعادن مثل الملح 
ومع مرور الوقت يترسب هذا الملح في البحر.وعلى مدار السنين تزداد التسربات فتزداد نسبة ملوحة البحر 
لو لاحظنا لوجدنا أن الأنهار غير مالحة لكن البحر مالح 
وسبب ذلك هو أن الأنهار تجري وتتحرك فلا يستقر فيها الملح القليل الذى تحمله أما البحر فهو جالس في مكانه ولايتحرك كالانهار ودور الملح هو ان يحميه من التعفن

كيف تتكون الشلالات..
عندما تحفر الانهار مساراتها فانها تقوم بتعرية طبقات من صخور القشرة الارضية. وبعض هذه الصخور تكون هشة فيبريها النهر بسرعة. وحينما تقع طبقة هشة افقية او مائلة ميلا طفيفا اعلى ناحية المنبع
فان الجزء السفلي من المبنى يبرى ويزول سريعا عن الجزء العلوي مايغير من انحدار مجرى النهر ويجعله يجري بحدة. واحيانا يكون طرف الصخر حافة او جرفا شديد الانحدار. فينحد النهر من فوقه مكونا الشلال. كما تنشأ بعض الشلالات نتيجة لتغير مجرى النهر بفعل الزلازل والحركات الارضية
===============

10 -
الصخور انواع كم عددها؟؟
3 انواع  (الصخورالنارية & الصخورالرسوبية & الصخور المتحولة )

اين يقع اعلى جبل معروف للناس..
إيفرستْ، جبل. يُعَدُّ جبل إيفرست أعلى جبل في العالم، حيث يرتفع إلى حوالي 9كم فوق سطح البحر. وهو أحد الجبال التي تتكوّن منها سلاسل جبال الهملايا، ويقع على حدود التيبت ونيبال وشمالي الهند
=============
11 -
كم عين للذبابة...
عين الذبابة هي عين مؤلفة من 4000 سطحا صغيرا ... و رؤية محيطية في كل الإتجاهات ، وهي واقفة ثابتة لا تتحرك..
-
الافعى كم تستطيع الصمود بدون اكل..

الأفعى تستطيع الصمود بضعة أسابيع ، وفي بعض الحالات ما يقرب من عام من دون طعام
--------------------
12 -
الحمام المروحي ما هو؟؟واين يتواجد بكثرة؟؟
الحمام مروحي الذيل سلالة مشهورة من حمام الزينة , ويميزها ذيل على شكل مروحة يتألف من 30 إلى 40 ريشة , ويعتبر هذا استثناءً بين سلالات الحمام التي عادة تحتوي من 12 إلى 14 ريشة , ويعتقد أن الموطن الاصلي لهذه السلالة هي الهند والصين أو اسبانيا
اين يتواجد الباذنجان واين موطنه الاول ؟
الهند
======================

13 -
الفيفا او اتحاد كرة القدم..اين تأسس
في باريس

اين حدث اول سباق للسيارات ؟ ومن فاز يومها؟
قام أول سباق في الولايات المتحدة يوم 28 نوفمبر عام 1895.م في مدينة شيكاغو، وامتد السباق على بعد 54.36 ميل(87.48 كم)على امتداد شمال بحيرة لإيفانستون من الجانب الجنوبي لمدينة شيكاغو في ولاية إلينوي. وقد فاز بالسباق فرانك دوريا
======================
- 14
- اعلى قمة او جبل بافريقيا ما هو
أعلى قمة جبلية في إفريقيا هي جبل كيليمانغارو في تنزانيا حيث يبلغ ارتفاعة 5895متر
==================================
15 -
صاحب كتاب رأس المال من هو...؟؟
كارل ماركس

اطول حرب عصابات جرت في الدنيا ومستمرة للوقت الحالي ما هي؟؟؟
هي الحرب التي يخوضها شعب "كارين" الذي يبلغ تعداده 4 ملايين نسمه بغرض الإنفصال عن دولة "بورما" وتأسيس جمهورية مستقلة . وقد بدأت حركته المسلحة في ممارسة نشاطها العسكري ضد السلطة المركزية عام 1949م وما زالت مستمرة حتى الآن *


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)

*تم اخفاء مشاركة bashaeran*


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)

تم اخفاء مشاركة rena94


----------



## جيلان (3 مايو 2010)

*تم ارجاع جميع المشاركات المخفية *

*نتيجة المسابقة : *الرابح الاول فى مسابقة المتميزون فى القسم الثقافى العلمى ... ( 5 ) ^_*


----------



## بنت المسيح (10 مايو 2010)

طيب فين المسابقة الجديدددددددددددددة


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2010)

بنت المسيح قال:


> طيب فين المسابقة الجديدددددددددددددة





*ايام و بتنزل حبيبتى
*


----------

